

Do you want a HN Pool? - alexcaps

I am the founder/CEO of a site called At The Pool.  If you don't know us, we had some nice press yesterday (pasted below).  I've been lurking on HN for 2+ years and friends have been telling me to make this post.. so here I am.<p>Anyway, we create pools around communities to help facilitate introductions and to help you meet new (awesome) people.  Today we have members in over 60 countries and our matching algorithm employes location, interests, experiences, and a slew of other factors to make introductions that we think you'll appreciate.<p>We can create a HN Pool if you think there's any interest in being introduced to one new HN member each day based on location and common interests.  I've often thought this is something I would like.. but maybe I'm weird?  Let me know if this is something you'd want to try out.<p>-- Press from yesterday --<p>TechCrunch: http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/27/social-discovery-platform-at-the-pool-emerges-from-beta-with-funding-a-redesign-users-in-50-countries/<p>PandoDaily: http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/27/digital-yenta-at-the-pool-snags-750k-launches-redesign-to-create-offline-friendships/<p>VentureBeat: http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/27/at-the-pool-helps-people-make-new-friends-keeping-the-old-is-up-to-you/
======
tyang
Love Alex, atthepool, YC and HN. Great idea to combine HN and atthepool. Go
ATP!

------
tjbenneche
I'm new to HN, and have been using At the Pool for quite a while now. The two
communities appear have a similar goal of fostering meaningful, interesting
discussion -- so a HN pool seems like a perfect fit to me!

